# Stoudemire



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I told you that the Suns would pick Stoudemire.:yes: How much do you guys think he will improve the team next year?


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

It seemed like me and X were the only ones that knew the Suns would take Stoudemire!

I think hes gonna make the Suns AWESOME in a few years!:yes:


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

Look for Stoudemire to be traded. The suns were very high on Jeffries and aren't just going to pass him up unless something big was happening. Look for a trade with the Blazers in the future.


----------



## Sunsfan (Jun 12, 2002)

I disagree. Reportedly, after the Clippers took Wilcox, there was much rejoicing in the Suns war room, as they ended up with the guy they wanted all along: Amare Stoudamire. It was probably the worst-kept secret in the NBA, but the Suns were in love with him from the first workout they saw, and immediately set up smoke screens (Jefferies and Hilario) to keep teams picking ahead of them off of Amare. Unfortunately, it made this draft kind of dull (unless Woods had fallen to the Suns at 22; that would have been something...cursed again by the coin toss), but it's exciting to have players of Stoudamire's and Jacobsen's caliber on Phoenix without having to give up a lot.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

I think your right. After reading a lot of sites info on this guy and other stuff, I know don't think they will trade him. The only reason I said that is because they are trade rumors with Portland and they really wanted to get Stoudemire. 

With the Suns draft, They need to do something with Googs and Penny. Is The plan now to have Penny play backup point guard and have Joe Johnson as the starting 2?Or is there something else happening?All I know is the Suns need to have a very active offseason.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by *PhatDaddy3100 *
> Look for Stoudemire to be traded. The suns were very high on Jeffries and aren't just going to pass him up unless something big was happening. Look for a trade with the Blazers in the future.


If they wanted Jared Jeffries, they could've taken him with their 9th pick. Jeffries is on the Wizards, not the Blazers.:no: The Suns and Blazers aren't making any trades. Stoudemire is way too good to pass up on, he can play the PF for them. Have you seen him play? He's a future NBA star.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

Stoudemire might be good, but he might be bad. If what people say about his work ethic and determanation is true, he will be special.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Funny to read old stuff.


----------

